
Show HN: My Trick for Securing Websites Without a DB - jyaker
https://arcweb.co/securing-websites-nginx-and-client-side-certificate-authentication-linux/
======
jjoe
Neat, but this (/etc/ssl/ca/certs/users/) is a "DB" in its loose meaning :)

Cheers

~~~
jyaker
Post author here.

You've completely got me on that one. On the bright side, it requires much
less cost of ownership than a more traditional DB solution.

So, there's that. :)

